# acupuncture?



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Has any one tried acupuncture? If so did it help? I was at a wedding and this lady was talking to a group of her friends/family about how she got it done and it worked wonders for her anxiety/depression, I wanted to chime in and ask more but it was like 8 strangers standing in a group and my anxiety took over and was like "nope too many people!" which sucks cause it is such a simple thing and I couldn't do it. (even with a lot of booze in me!)

Oh well that what this site is for I guess haha, thinking about trying it but I don't wanna waste my money.


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

I've had acupuncture before (for stress, the needles were placed on my head and ears), it's really nice. It's a very weird feeling (obviously, having needles all over my head isn't the nicest idea haha), but afterwards I felt very relaxed. I didn't continue for a long enough time, but I am sure that if you had regular treatments it would be very beneficial. You know how relaxed you feel after a massage? That was what it felt like after the treatments. I've also had acupuncture on my leg when I broke my knee and it worked wonders. I say try it, even just onve or twice, and see how you feel.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Rather than start a new topic thought i would post this. Basically say that acupuncture increases opiod receptors in the brain... which is quite general as I thought there were many different types. But Kappa receptors are a current theory for the cause of DPD so who knows, acupuncture is on my list

https://www.theguardian.com/global-development-professionals-network/2017/sep/07/pains-and-needles-brain-scans-point-to-hidden-effects-of-acupuncture?CMP=fb_gu


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, I did like 10 sessions. Unfortunately, I didn't really notice any benefits. I told them all the symptoms I was suffering from too, and they claimed they could help, but really it was nothing. It was covered by my insurance so I didn't pay too much for it. The atmosphere was nice and relaxing although the actual needles aren't particularly pleasant.

Everyone is different though, so don't let me discourage you!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I can only say my experience, I did it when I was at my worst... I loved it. BUT i found someone who was really free spirited, asked me a few things and seemed interested which was great, then she put on a body scan for me as she knew about DP every session. At the time I had high high high anxiety, I really looked forward to that hour, just relax, switch off and chilled me out, also gave me time to hear my own brain, (Pre blank mind)... I can't see it being anything but useful, not a cure all, but i went out feeling 10x better......

Maybe I need to go back, not for a cure as said, for an hour of relaxation. Only reason I haven't is I moved and I went to the only guy in the town I live in now pre DP, he plays Chinese music and waterfalls that don't relax me or his approach, he is more of a doctor type.

I say go, the more calm the better


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow sounds like you gained some benefit though. I also strongly believe in the kappa opioid receptor theory as well now.. wish they were more specific in the study but this sounds like a good idea scientifically and from your experience. Cheers CK1


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I think my approach of desperate at the time and needing something worked wonders, I wasn't looking for a cure, I didn't even know what DP was at the time. DP is a gradual thing from everything i've ever read, so regular sessions, not thinking of outcomes and think of it as a bit of you time. I get the above comment of 10 sessions, but that's like going for a cure, which I am kinda past, the best moves i've made forward were long term and gradual. For me it's clawing back inch by inch. I've actually found a new person, so will be starting again soon actually, this thread made me relive that experience. Only note i would add, is if needles aren't for you, this may be counter productive, for me they aren't a problem like at all.

I'll share my latest quote i read, just on life:

Your setbacks are part of your set up, the further you get set back, the further you are going to reach for the punchline


----------

